# HP 722c, DLink DI-713p, + Jaguar



## saibot (Dec 10, 2002)

hey everyone,

I've managed to get my XP box working with a HP 722c host printer serving as a print server on the DLink 713p wire(less) router. Question is, is this possible with Jaguar? I've tried the usual in Jaguar's IP Printing (LPR printing), setting the IP (192.168.0.1, print queue = lp), with the included ESP HP desket drivers and the "new" deskjet drivers. That didn't work, so i also installed Gimp, but Gimp has no drivers for the HP 700-series.

Question: has anyone managed to get a 700-series or a 722 working with Jaguar, period?

Next: has anyone managed to get _any_ type of printer working with the 713p that works with both XP and Jaguar (and if so, please tell me what printer) ?

Finally: anyone have the same setup?

I'm trying to decide if i should:
1. return the router; forget about network printing, and just get a wireless router
2. buy a new printer-- expensive, but this would make the most sense

any help appreciated.

best, tobias


----------



## Gnomo (Dec 10, 2002)

I did some research on this not too long ago (wanted to use my 712c from my Mac), but now I can't find the articles that I read.

Anywho, what I found out is that the entire 700 series of HP printers won't work from a Mac.  Not only do the 700s not support Post Script, but they also don't support (at least according to HP) network printing.  Supposedly (again, according to HPs website) it has something to do with the 700s using windows to do most of the pre-processing of the print jobs.

I thought it would be possible to print via CUPS  cause it worked from Linux or SAMBA, but I was never able to get that to work.

So, I would recommend buying a newer printer, just make sure it works with X.


----------

